# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  AMAPOLA SOYA

## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με αποκλειστικές ειδήσεις της ομάδας Pantelis Fyssas ShipsFuns GROUP η εταιρεία Kerkyra Lines αγόρασε από την Ιαπωνική εταιρεία Heartland Ferry το πλοίο AMAPOLA SOYA με IMO: 9859870,  με διαστάσεις 96 x 15 m. Για να δούμε θα βγουν αληθινές οι πληροφορίες?? Στο Link ένα βίντεο από το πλοίο.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQUR-DtwNBI&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR0UTvYeRpqjy4NlBRKB  OyJ6q1W3qtXCdK7J2knhsZBeub1vcjldylAxHBs

----------


## pantelis2009

Sorry λάθος συναγερμός. Λάθος κατάλαβα.
Η απάντηση της Ιαπωνική εταιρεία Heartland Ferry και το νέο της πλοίο είναι το AMAPOLA SOYA με IMO: 9859870,  με διαστάσεις 96 x 15 m. Μάλλον είναι η αντικατάσταση του Kerkyra Express. ¶ρα λάθος κατάλαβα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Sorry λάθος συναγερμός. Λάθος κατάλαβα.
> Η απάντηση της Ιαπωνική εταιρεία Heartland Ferry και το νέο της πλοίο είναι το AMAPOLA SOYA με IMO: 9859870,  με διαστάσεις 96 x 15 m. Μάλλον είναι η αντικατάσταση του Kerkyra Express. ¶ρα λάθος κατάλαβα.


Αυτή η εταιρεία όπως κ η προκάτοχος Ηigashi Nihon, φτιάχνει από παλιά σε αυτό το σουλούπι,το ένα εξέλιξη του άλλου γιά δεομολόγια στα νησάκια της Ιαπωνίας.Μακάρι να είχαν έλθει εδώ κ άλλα σαν το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ όμορφα κ στιβαρά βαποράκια ότι πρέπει γιά τοπικές γραμμές.

----------


## gioros

> Αυτή η εταιρεία όπως κ η προκάτοχος Ηigashi Nihon, φτιάχνει από παλιά σε αυτό το σουλούπι,το ένα εξέλιξη του άλλου γιά δεομολόγια στα νησάκια της Ιαπωνίας.Μακάρι να είχαν έλθει εδώ κ άλλα σαν το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ όμορφα κ στιβαρά βαποράκια ότι πρέπει γιά τοπικές γραμμές.


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μακάρι να το είχαμε αυτό το πλοίο
Θα μεταφέρω το σχόλιο ενός πλοιάρχου απο το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(  ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ )

----------


## gioros

> Sorry λάθος συναγερμός. Λάθος κατάλαβα.
> Η απάντηση της Ιαπωνική εταιρεία Heartland Ferry και το νέο της πλοίο είναι το AMAPOLA SOYA με IMO: 9859870,  με διαστάσεις 96 x 15 m. Μάλλον είναι η αντικατάσταση του Kerkyra Express. ¶ρα λάθος κατάλαβα.


Δε πειράζει αν κατάλαβες λάθος αυτο το διόρθωσες.Μας έδωσες να δούμε ενα ωραίο  πλοίο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πόσο δίκιο έχεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μακάρι να το είχαμε αυτό το πλοίο
> Θα μεταφέρω το σχόλιο ενός πλοιάρχου απο το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ(  ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΕΙ )


Μπορούμε  να  το  έχουμε  σε καμιά 20αριά χρόνια!

----------

